# Studs throwing "lots of color"



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

When someone says their stud throws lots of colour it usually means the horse is either a paint or appaloosa pattern and has produced foals of the same. It's kind of meaningless since a horse can carry the tobiano or splash or LP gene and not show any or very little white markings. It's much more meaningful to say the horse is heterozygous or homozygous for a specific gene so the mare owner can tell what chance they have of getting that gene in their foal (50% or 100%).


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

People say that and do not take into account the other half of the equation... The mare. She has just as much input on genetic coloring as the stallion does.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

It usually means the stallion produces color of choice - e.g. homozygous black produces only black based foals; double dilute (perlino or cremello) produces buckskins and palominos; pinto producing mostly loud paints, etc.

If your friend is trying to sell a leopard appaloosa, I would only advertise him as a color producer if he throws aplaloosa markings pretty consistently. Since he produced mostly solid color foals with no appaloosa markings I would not advertise him for throwing color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Advertise honestly with his own color genetics. That is the half of the color equation he controls in his progeny. If he doesn't carry a cream gene, he cannot say he produces palomino because that cream to make palomino did not come from him. Same with any progeny color/modifier who has something he doesn't have. Pulling hairs and testing basically everything under the sun will help with knowing what he does and doesn't carry, homozygous or heterozygous. Another thing to consider is to do the 5-panel test for genetic diseases as that is always a concern, ranked above potential foal colors 

Also, advertise heavily on what the stud has done, is good for (discipline/s) and what his progeny are doing.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> People say that and do not take into account the other half of the equation... The mare. She has just as much input on genetic coloring as the stallion does.


This.

Agree that "homozygous for" "heterozygous for" mean a lot more (and also show the owner put in time and effort to get him tested- aka professional and caring)


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I've seen that with a lot of heterozygous studs, where they aren't guaranteed to 100% pass a pattern, colour, etc. to their offspring. If people are looking for a certain colour, which isn't uncommon in breeds such as Paint for breed showing, they'll try and advertise "throws lots of colour!" vs. "only a 50% chance of colour every time!" Most people don't know the genetics behind it and are satisfied with a "high colour producer" instead of knowing the actual genetic probabilities.


----------

